# "We have the technology. We can make it better."



## Tomek T. (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi. I will be posting my photos "improved" with photoshop, meaning heavy edited, more or less different than the originals. Hope you`ll enjoy it, and comments & critique welcomed!





1. This planet is hot.





2. Hellforest


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 6, 2010)

cool!!  post the originals so we can see how much you changed it.  That second one is creepy... doomsday feeling to it!


----------



## Tomek T. (Feb 6, 2010)

But... the second one IS the original...

J/K,  here are originals:


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 6, 2010)

You sure know how to P&P!
Cool!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes just having fun in editing is where it is at...a fresh and fun thing to do.

Love it.


----------

